# Band Promo - Irvine



## Unrestrained Focus (Jul 18, 2009)

I just finished a band promo shoot this evening.  It's a band that I've shot twice before, but they keep getting new bassists.  They haven't picked out the ones they want edited yet, but I picked a couple out that looked all right just to see how they turned out.

I the first one, it's the first time I've up-lit anyone before.  I basically took the strobe off its tripod and laid it on the ground.  I thought it would make them look too creepy, but I like the way it turned out.  If they like this one, I may take the tree branches out.

1.






I love old abandoned houses.  This one was particularly nasty.  This was pretty much the only room we could even get into.  We swore we kept hearing the sound of a swarm of bees somewhere nearby.  We were constantly on the lookout for rats and snakes.  But we persevered with no incidents.  

2.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 18, 2009)

lol cool pics i have a band shoot coming up next week, its gonna be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Grace Mendoza (Jul 19, 2009)

I love abandoned places, so I know what you mean about it being nasty but the photos are worth it in the end. The first photo, was a little over done on the post production but the second photo is much better. Glad you didn't run into rats and roaches.

Best wishes,

- Grace


----------



## ddeerreekk (Jul 20, 2009)

How do you find/get into abandoned places? I've been looking to do something similar for a photoshoot but don't know where to start.


----------



## Unrestrained Focus (Jul 20, 2009)

There's a lot of them in Eastern North Carolina.  This one was on the drummer's property, so we didn't have to worry about trespassing.  But I've shot at a few with no trespassing signs.  I've just driven around the country, especially near old tobacco fields and found them.


----------

